# Rear cover for a transmission



## WesPete66 (Jul 14, 2018)

I finished up the parts today for a cover plate on the rear end of a 1938 Chevy transmission. There is a mounting flange, a tube, and an end plate. Now the 3 parts will get welded together. After welding will drill the four mounting holes in the flange, and fit an output shaft oil seal in the end plate.  (not the usual sequence I know, but guess I didn't yet trust my ability to keep it all concentric.. maybe I will fit the seal before welding it up.)


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 14, 2018)

You may have beaucoup problems with warpage from the welding- any way to epoxy it?  Or maybe silver solder? 
mark


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 15, 2018)

TIG would be your best bet, but even with mig, you can tack it in 6-8 places from side to side, then weld the perimeter the same way, and check it for flat. If needs be, it can be milled flat after welding on both ends. I've seen bell housings made from flat plate, and they need to be pretty much dead nuts. Perfect would be nice, but on something like that tailpiece, being a few thousandths off wouldn't be the end of the world. Nice job on the parts. Mike


----------



## WesPete66 (Jul 15, 2018)

The flange is .375 plate, way thicker than needed for the part while allowing it to be faced flat after welding.


----------



## Asm109 (Jul 15, 2018)

Put the heat to it and be prepared to remachine all critical surfaces.  Hope you have enough stock for that.
The ring will probably shrink so don't bother fitting the seal until after you weld it.


----------

